# DoorDash starting point clarification



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

In my market, there are many different smallish cities in a large metropolitan area, each city slash area being its own region according to doordash.

If I start in Mountain View/Sunnyvale region starting point for example, and get a delivery going to Palo Alto which is a separate region right next to Mountain View, well I still be able to work in the Palo Alto region even if it is already fully booked / saturated?

Also, often I will get a delivery starting and ending in one region, however after completing a delivery the app will try to direct me to a hotspot that is in a separate region which does not seem to need additional drivers at the time. Will going to that hotspot in the separate region be a waste of time, or will the app allow me to work in the hot spot that it directed me to, even though it is not in the region that I am scheduled for?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> If I start in Mountain View/Sunnyvale region starting point for example, and get a delivery going to Palo Alto which is a separate region right next to Mountain View, well I still be able to work in the Palo Alto region even if it is already fully booked / saturated?


Once you are online, you can slide to different regions. But if the region you are in has a promo and the region you move to does not, you will no longer get the promo.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Will I be able to go back and forth between different regions, even if the second region is currently not busy enough to be accepting new drivers for "dash now"?

If I start in City 1 which has a promo, go into City 2 which has no promo, then go back to City 1 which is still active with the promo that I started with, will I be able to still get the promo in City 1?


----------

